# Wireless Webcams with OSX support



## BitterBug (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm looking for a decent wireless (802.11g preferable) webcam, with motion activated capture.

Are there any cams that come with OSX drivers that support this out of the box, or do you have to buy third party software.

The camera shouldn't be too pretty looking, as it's going in a garage for security, and if it really stands out it will probably get taken too


----------



## sharkattack (Dec 7, 2005)

Airport express + iSight


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

sharkattack said:


> Airport express + iSight


Clearly, you're confused.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.surveyor.com/SRV_info.html

http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Hawking_NC220W


----------



## BitterBug (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks  

The surveyor could be fun  you could follow thieves home with it. or have it come home after.

The hawking sounds like it has what I want. I've got a wired logitech cam with windows software that supports movement detection but there's no mac drivers for that model. go figure


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Any camera that works with OS X (Even if it is coming through a converter) should work with this software http://www.securityspy.com/
The software detects movement (Via changing pixels) so you dont fill up your HD with nothingness. Used it with iSight cameras in a computer store for security.

The same guy makes BTV Pro which can be used in the same way, but less features for the security side of things.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

TrendNet


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

jamesB said:


> 4 years later, I have to wonder if the Poster is still looking...


Or is it SPAM? I think so.


----------

